# German umlaute on samba / cifs shares



## alterfritz72 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,

I need help. Running FreeNAS 11.2 with FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE

```
root@freenas[~]# uname -a
FreeBSD freenas.local 11.2-STABLE FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE #0 r325575+3a9793238ff(freenas/11.2-stable): Thu Nov 15 13:51:02 EST 2018     [email]root@nemesis.tn.ixsystems.com[/email]:/freenas-11.2-releng/freenas/_BE/objs/freenas-11.2-releng/freenas/_BE/os/sys/FreeNAS.amd64  amd64
```
Getting really crazy about how to mount a share form another Ubuntu server and 2 more Synology ones to my FreeNAS. 

at first it looks easy:
`mount_smbfs -E  -I 192.168.10.5 //fritz@192.168.10.5/data /mnt/vol1/mnt/data/data`

Get mounted but German umlaut are not correct - both in putty and also windows explorer.

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      0  6 Dez. 10:06 äöäöä-txt
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384 10 Juli 14:27 disk1
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384 10 Juli 14:28 disk2
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384  5 Sep. 00:56 disk3
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384 24 Nov. 10:44 disk4
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384 22 Juni 11:24 disk5
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384  9 Nov. 22:06 disk6
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384 26 Nov. 09:01 disk7
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384  6 Dez. 10:06 ???
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16384  6 Dez. 10:29 ???????
```
Those ???? are the umlauts that exists on the share (ok in Windows), while the ones on top I have created via "touch  äöäöä-txt", those ones are not correct on Windows Explorer. 

Google say it has to do with smb.conf setting on the server side. So I added

```
...
display charset = cp1252
unix charset = utf-8
dos charset = cp1252
...
```
And then added charset to mount command ...

`mount_smbfs -E utf-8:cp1252 -N -I 192.168.10.5 //fritz@192.168.10.5/data /mnt/vol1/mnt/data/data3`

However this does not work at all. Share still empty. locale

```
root@freenas[~]# locale
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
root@freenas[~]#
```
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHHH!!!! 

I want to run Plex on FreeNAS / FreeBSD - but this is getting me nuts. Please help!

Regards
Joerg


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2018)

alterfritz72 said:


> Running FreeNAS 11.2



PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## yuripv (Dec 6, 2018)

Never used samba (nor going to), but...

Looks like they have moved from having useful documentation to a wiki-style nonsense so I wasn't able to find the descriptions for _display charset_, _unix charset_, and _dos charset_ -- what *exactly* those do?

What is the encoding of file names on the Ubuntu (that's where samba is running right?)?  If you are unsure and `ls` output there looks correct, run it through `od -cx` and paste here (exactly as shown there, might use no-formatting tag).


----------



## IT IGP (Feb 15, 2019)

alterfritz72 did you find a solution?


----------

